# Knockoff Cubes



## BrokenZhanchi17 (Jul 27, 2013)

Many popular speedcubes have been copyied by other companies, in terms of piece design and just give it a different name. So, why does it seem like none of these original companies actually care?


----------



## marvin2699 (Jul 27, 2013)

they actually do here are just a few cases. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOIR6_HnMQo


----------



## CubezUBR (Jul 28, 2013)

i dont care about knock offs, they are usually cheaper and shengshou for example are a knock off of vcube but guess what... they are better... therefore i never buy vcubes and only buy shengshou. also the new moyu 4x4 is a almost exact x cube 4 knock off and i buy it because it is cheaper and is more availible than x cube, i really dont give a shlt


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 28, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> i dont care about knock offs, they are usually cheaper and shengshou for example are a knock off of vcube but guess what... they are better... therefore i never buy vcubes and only buy shengshou. also the new moyu 4x4 is a almost exact x cube 4 knock off and i buy it because it is cheaper and is more availible than x cube, i really dont give a shlt



Edit your post before a mod gets to you.

I think the only companies that care are V-Cube and Rubik's, and both have been raged at and ridiculed in the cubing community.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 28, 2013)

There are companies like YJ, QJ, Lan-Lan, Dianshing, and Uxin which makes Puzzle that are KO's of Dayan, Meffert's, Mf8, and V-cubes. Now Meffert's and Mf8 make puzzles and give a certain percentage of the puzzle sales back to the original designer. But the KO companies have no right to make the KOs and it is making Meffert's and Mf8 lose money also the puzzle designer losses money. So for example Meffert produces the Fisher cube invented by Tony Fisher. Tony makes money off of the sales of the Meffert's branded Fisher Cube. So if we all stop buying the Meffert's band Fisher cube and start buying the YJ brand Fisher cube both Meffert and Tony Fisher would lose money.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 28, 2013)

CubezUBR said:


> i dont care about knock offs, they are usually cheaper and shengshou for example are a knock off of vcube but guess what... they are better... therefore i never buy vcubes and only buy shengshou. also the new moyu 4x4 is a almost exact x cube 4 knock off and i buy it because it is cheaper and is more availible than x cube, i really dont give a shlt


V-Cube 4 better than Shengshou imo.


----------



## brandonw (Jul 30, 2013)

The only companies I have seen react to knock-offs have been Rubik's and V-cube. The problem is that until they make a product better than the knock off puzzles very few people will buy their cubes. I think the reason Meffert does not seem to care is that they do not make their money off of the puzzles being knocked off but rather off of new ideas such as the gear skewb and other non official puzzles that people like to buy.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2013)

brandonw said:


> The only companies I have seen react to knock-offs have been Rubik's and V-cube. The problem is that until they make a product better than the knock off puzzles very few people will buy their cubes. I think the reason Meffert does not seem to care is that they do not make their money off of the puzzles being knocked off but rather off of new ideas such as the gear skewb and other non official puzzles that people like to buy.



Meffert has reacted think about the Lan-Lan gear cube situation. Also I remember a while back They sent out a news letter telling us to report any Fake gear cubes.


----------



## leol3o05 (Apr 15, 2015)

The other day my friend showed me this knockoff gear shift from this company called Lin Hui Toys. It was like 10 dollars but then the quality was trash. From my past experience Mefferts' knockoff puzzles were slow, had a cheap feeling and broke easier. 

(No Offence Intended), but Chinese people copy so much ideas and copyright them. My dad's friend invented this type of skateboard and thousands of Chinese companies saw the idea and sold them using all sorts of different names. As a conclusion my dad's friend became almost bankrupt and relied on financial support from the government. 

But Shengshou, Moyu, Fangshi etc copy their designs, but then they improve it using different types of hardware, pieces, etc. And then Rubik's and V-Cubes just sue them, and almost never even tries to make better designs.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 15, 2015)

leol3o05 said:


> The other day my friend showed me this knockoff gear shift from this company called Lin Hui Toys. It was like 10 dollars but then the quality was trash. From my past experience Mefferts' knockoff puzzles were slow, had a cheap feeling and broke easier.
> 
> (No Offence Intended), but Chinese people copy so much ideas and copyright them._* My dad's friend invented this type of skateboard and thousands of Chinese companies saw the idea and sold them using all sorts of different names. As a conclusion my dad's friend became almost bankrupt and relied on financial support from the government*_.
> 
> But Shengshou, Moyu, Fangshi etc copy their designs, but then they improve it using different types of hardware, pieces, etc. And then Rubik's and V-Cubes just sue them, and almost never even tries to make better designs.


1) you can't say no offense and say something completely offensive it doesn't really make sense at all Chinese companies copy products because the patents and the patent laws in China are different from the ones here
2)Why would he try to sell an amazing product without having a patent out yet?


----------



## Seanliu (Apr 15, 2015)

I think as long as the object in question is higher quality than the predecessor (i.e. Zhanchi-Rubiks), then it isn't a knockoff. It's an improvement.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 17, 2015)

Seanliu said:


> I think as long as the object in question is higher quality than the predecessor (i.e. Zhanchi-Rubiks), then it isn't a knockoff. It's an improvement.


Whether you buy KOs or not is up to you but you can't simply change the meaning of a term to justify yourself.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, the initial post is very offensive. I understand how you came to that conclusion. Some of the first posts I made on this forum ask about where to buy non-Chinese cubes. The first ones I boughtwere Rubik's and V-Cube brands because I wanted to support them. The problem is that certain patients are not world wide, and many companies are creating very new and revolutionary designs and should not be in the KO category. 

There is a very fine line between similar ideas and complete KO. I am not a patient lawyer and so I cannot comment any farther. I will say that I am working on a video that goes into "repackaged" cubes, but I'm talking to a few companies to get the correct info first.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 19, 2015)

I would care a lot more if the company who is being knocked off in the vast majority of cases behaved in a professional and ethical manner.


----------



## peedoo72 (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't really care about knockoffs as long as it's better and cheaper. Like the Moyu 4x4's they have the x-cube mechanism but the pieces have been modified to be better and it's cheaper.


----------



## peedoo72 (Apr 23, 2015)

But I don't support the bullfight and new island contreversy


----------

